# 24 days til archery elk season



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm actually going to hunt the opening week this year due to work schedule later in the month. I'm counting the days, always do a little predator calling also. Officially starts my fall/winter hunting. Hope the weather cools down a bit by then.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike, Colorado doesnt have a draw system do they? Its getting harder and harder to get drawn for Elk here.

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, I do the draw system for the same game unit every year. I just heard(by email) there are left over licenses available. Between the cost of non-resident license and the down economy, Colordo's hunting license ssales are way off for the second year.

Here is a copy of the email from the Colorado DOW.

*'LEFTOVER' HUNTING LICENSES ON-SALE AUG. 14*

DENVER - Thousands of big game hunting licenses that did not sell during the license application and draw process will go on sale to the public at 9 a.m., Tuesday, Aug. 14 at Colorado Parks and Wildlife offices and more than 700 hunting license retailers statewide.

In addition to the approximately 34,000 elk licenses, 6,300 deer licenses and 6,300 pronghorn licenses that will be available, more than 900 bear licenses and 120 leftover fall turkey licenses will also go on sale to the public the morning of Aug. 14.

Leftover license day is one of the biggest hunting license sales days for many hunting licenses sales locations. Hunters can find a list of wildlife offices (http://wildlife.state.co.us/About/OfficesAndPhone/Pages/ContactNumbers.aspx) and license retailers (http://wildlife.state.co.us/ShopDOW/AppsAndLicenses/LicenseAgents/Pages/LicenseAgentList.aspx) on the wildlife side of the Colorado Parks and Wildlife website.

License purchasers who are out of state or unable to get to a license agent can call the toll-free license sales number, 1-800-244-5613, beginning at 9 a.m. MDT on Aug. 14. It is important to note that online purchasing of leftover licenses is delayed until the following day to keep distribution fair. Internet sales of leftover licenses do not begin until 12:01 a.m. Wednesday, Aug. 15.

A complete list of leftover licenses that go on sale Tuesday, Aug. 14 is available online at http://wildlife.state.co.us/SiteCollectionDocuments/DOW/Hunting/BigGame/LeftoverLicenses/LeftoverList2012-07-27.pdf. Hunters should check the current list to make sure that the licenses they are seeking will be available. Once license sales begin, the online list will be updated every 15 minutes.
Hunters planning to purchase a leftover license should come prepared with their driver's license and hunter education card. State law requires that anyone purchasing a hunting or fishing license provide their social security number. Hunters interested in purchasing private-land-only licenses must obtain permission from landowners before they can hunt on private land.

Colorado Parks and Wildlife was created by the merger of Colorado State Parks and the Colorado Division of Wildlife, two nationally recognized leaders in conservation, outdoor recreation and wildlife management. Colorado Parks and Wildlife manages 42 state parks, all of Colorado's wildlife, more than 300 state wildlife areas and a host of recreational programs. To learn more about Colorado's state parks, please see: http://www.parks.state.co.us. To learn more about Colorado's wildlife programs, please see: http://wildlife.state.co.us


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I may have to start looking into coming up there for elk, this is my second year for no draw, not even for a cow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too Ed !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

One day after I retire Im getting me an elk in CO. If i dont faint at the price. A non res for elk was 226$ back in the early eighties--I'm wondering what they are now.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of driving the road back and forth to to Show Low (40+ miles) and soon or later someone will hit one with their car, then call the higway patrol and pay $5 and it would be mine, Thats still kinds hunting isnt it? LOL SG , I wouldnt even need a gun!!

A few years back 1 elk a day was the avg at being hit on the highway.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that's a mess of elk ! Might be a good place to open a body shop too !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, that same year I had a customer come in and wanted to know what to do, he had just hit an elk. I asked if he wanted it and he said no. so I said I would like to get it. A highway patrol officers lives just down from my shop so we went there and he said he would call an officer on duty out. I asked for one of the permits and he said that officer would do it. I asked if I could go gut the elk so it wouldnt spoil, but he said no that I couldnt touch it until the officer gave me the permit. Anyway it took all day for him to show up and the elk spoiled, what a shame. The officer said he wasnt in a hurry cause there were no injurys and the guy was able to drive is car.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> One day after I retire Im getting me an elk in CO. If i dont faint at the price. A non res for elk was 226$ back in the early eighties--I'm wondering what they are now.


 Habitat Stamp _(required) _.........$10 ................ - ................*$10*
_Add this to license fees below if you have not yet_
_purchased a 2012 Habitat Stamp._
*Deer*
*DRaW (lIMITeD)*
» Resident adult .............................$31 ................$3 ................*$34*
» Resident youth ............................$10.75 ..........$3 ...............*$13.75*
» Nonresident adult ......................$346 ..............$3 ................*$349*
» Nonresident youth ....................$100.75 ........$3 ................*$103.75*
*Elk*
*DRaW (lIMITeD)*
» Resident adult .............................$46 ................$3 ................*$49*
» Resident youth ............................$10.75 ..........$3 ................*$13.75*
» Nonresident bull .........................$576 ..............$3 ...............*$579*
» Nonresident either-sex ............$576 ..............$3 ...............*$579*
» Nonresident cow ........................$351 ..............$3 ................*$354*
» Nonresident youth ....................$100.75 ........$3 ...............*$103.75*
*oveR-The-CounTeR*
» Resident adult .............................$46 ................ - ................*$46*
» Resident youth ............................$10.75 .......... - ................*$10.75*
» Nonresident bull .........................$576 .............. - ................*$576*
» Nonresident either-sex ............$576 .............. - ................*$576*
» Nonresident cow ........................$351 .............. - ................*$351*
» Nonresident youth ....................$100.75 ........ - ................*$100.75*
*Pronghorn*
*DRaW (lIMITeD)*
» Resident adult .............................$31 ................$3 ................*$34*
» Resident youth ............................$10.75 ..........$3 ................*$13.75*
» Nonresident adult ......................$346 ..............$3 ...............*$349*
» Nonresident youth ....................$100.75 ........$3 ...............*$103.75*
*oveR-The-CounTeR*
» Resident adult
_(archery only) _...............................$31 ................ - ................*$31*
» Resident youth ............................$10.75 .......... - ................*$10.75*
» Nonresident adult
_(archery only) _...............................$346 .............. - ................*$346*
» Nonresident youth ....................$100.75 ........ - ................*$100.75*
*Moose*
*DRaW (lIMITeD)*
» Resident ........................................$251 ..............$3 ...............*$254*
» Nonresident ................................$1,916 ..........$3 ...............*$1,919*
*Bear*
*DRaW (lIMITeD) anD oveR-The-CounTeR*
» Resident ........................................$41 ................$3 ................*$44*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmmm. might just shoot em with a camera.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Remember you can't take that folding stuff with you when your time is up. It is only money, if you don't spend it while your kickin someone else will when your not.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hortontoter said:


> Remember you can't take that folding stuff with you when your time is up. It is only money, if you don't spend it while your kickin someone else will when your not.


Stonegod, listen to your buddies advice! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hortontoter said:


> Remember you can't take that folding stuff with you when your time is up. It is only money, if you don't spend it while your kickin someone else will when your not.


I'm not worried, they got ATMs all over hell and I've already had my ATM card converted to asbestos.......lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Good luck to you Mike !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, I know the real truth, go buy a gun, that catfish will still be there, a gun. Well you never know nowadays.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Im with ya Mike, Ive been counting the days down too. Been shooting every day and making sure all my gear is in order. Going to a 3-D shoot tomorrow, oughta be good practice. Been doing some scouting and liking the sign I've been seeing. Went to check my trailcam yesterday, but somebody decided that the pictures I've been getting were more important to them, so they stole my memory card out of my camera. That's ok though, cu if my bull was caught on the camera I'm still gonna be the one to shoot it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Box first gun second.LOL


Box? ? What are you buyin' Forrest ? A box of chocolates ?


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Ruger- nothin makes me madder than a F-ing thief! You should get a small lockable cage or somethin you can screw to the tree!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey Mike! Only 5 more days til season, in case you haven't been counting. I went up over the weekend and took part of my camp up. I watched a waterhole Saturday evening and saw some elk. A real nice bull came in that I don't think I would pass up. Had a great time. Can't wait for next weekend. Good luck to ya!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man I'm counting the days. I spent last weekend getting the camper ready and checking the gear. Changed peep sight and resighted the bow. Checked all the arrows and broadheads. Equipment wise, I'm ready to go. I'm headed up Friday morning to setup camp and do some scouting for Saturday.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck boys.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck, hope you get a monster.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

2 more fricken days and I'm out of here for 5 days in the mountains, time is really starting to drag.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you Mike. Have fun !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Don! I'm going to enjoy the peace and quite and no cell phones as much as anything.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Mike and Wayne !! Be safe and keep us updated.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Call in sick, LOL and go NOW!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't I wish....lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> Hey Mike! Only 5 more days til season, in case you haven't been counting. I went up over the weekend and took part of my camp up. I watched a waterhole Saturday evening and saw some elk. A real nice bull came in that I don't think I would pass up. Had a great time. Can't wait for next weekend. Good luck to ya!


Good luck Wayne !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, I dare you Don!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Go ahead, there's no service where I'm camping.........lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm pretty much ready. Just gotta put in a couple more days of work, buy a few groceries, and some fuel. Oh, I guess I need to remember to buy a license!!!


----------

